# Ruger SFAR



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

looks very interesting 
seems to be a significant enough weight reduction 7.3 pounds for the 20 inch barrel and 6.8 pounds for the 16 inch barrel version.






Ruger® SFAR™ Autoloading Rifle Models







www.ruger.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Prices seem to be $1100-$1200.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes for a quality AR-10 that isn't high 


the Ruger AR 5.56 base model is running about 750-800 shelf price 
the free float added features and furniture AR 5.56 MPR sells about 950-1000 in stores 

finding an AR-10 in 308 for under 1K is doable but most start at 1K

the Ruger represents a Game changing reduction in weight AR-10 are much heavier rifles generally around 10 pounds bare

while the Ruger is stating 7.3 pounds or about 7 pounds 4.8 ounces on their 20 in barrel gun. and sub 7 pounds in the 16 inch barrel version

given that if it does well with a the 1000 round independent testing by several reviewers as they get out and available the Ruger could be very competitive at 1100-1200


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

They’re made right down the road from me, and I have a good friend in product management there, so I’m hoping to get to see it soon. My general hope is that it is at least roughly based on the DPMS Gen II / Remington R10.

Until 5 or 10 years ago, “AR10s” were all over the place in terms of design and parts interchangeability. They were all basically just a lazily enlarged AR15, but drawn in crayon by different kids. It looks like the industry has basically settled on the Knight’s platform for “full size” AR10s.

The Gen II was the first bottom-up re-thinking of the AR10, and eliminated some of the interchangeability again, but for the right reasons. Instead of enlarging everything, the Gen II only enlarged what had to be bigger for the larger cartridge. What you ended up with was basically an AR15 with a 308 mag well and bolt raceway grafted onto an AR15. They even did some safety fluting magic to be able to get away with barrels that were no larger in the chamber area than an AR could handle- meaning you could use many conventional handguards.

I gotta believe this is just Ruger’s take on the Gen II, and they’re going to bring widespread interchangeability to that platform. Then again, when Ruger launched their entry into the AR15 market, they just had to do their own thing, and answer questions no one ever asked like “why not have the FSB pins on the top instead of the bottom?”


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

and another player in the ar-15 308 POF-USA Rogue .308 Win. AR-15 Rifle: Full Review - Firearms News
the Rouge coming in at an impressive 5.9 pounds.

I had looked at building an AR-10 for a few years Cost and weight were the two factors keeping me from it and I had a rifle that did enough of what I needed it to for the few times I hunted like that.

the ability to hammer deer on some of the swamp drives , we do less of those now I shot 4 last year just sitting in the cedar swamp they stand there not knowing where the shot came from looking around I shot 2 each time a group of deer trotted down the the edge of the swamp and stood there.
the ranges aren't that far , but the 300 doesn't hit like a 308 either


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

For me, I could see the SFAR as a great hog rifle.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> For me, I could see the SFAR as a great hog rifle.


I could also , we don't have hogs but I would like to go shoot some one day.
I could see it being very popular for hogs


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

So, I got to go look at them yesterday. These things are crazy small.

This pic is the bolt carrier from an old-school AR-10-spec, DPMS Gen II, and Ruger SFAR:









Here’s a pic of the SFAR and DPMS Gen II upper:









The Ruger is the same length, and diameter as a 5.56 gun. The Gen II stepped down the diameter and ended up having to put flutes in the barrel, over the chamber, so that, in the event of a catastrophic failure, the pressure breached the barrel and went forward, away from the shooter. The new Ruger has two holes, one on each side, just rearward of the handguard, that go all the way through the barrel extension- you can actually see the bolt lugs.

That presents a serious concern for dirt/debris, IMO. Any debris that ends up in that hole could prevent the action from unlocking, or going back into battery.

The really crazy thing is that the receiver lugs are in the same position as a 5.56 gun. The only thing that prevents you from putting a 5.56 lower on it, or Vice-versa, is that Ruger laid out the bolt catch in such a way to prevent it. We did pin a stripped 5.56 lower on it, though.

This thing really does handle like a 5.56 gun with an oversized mag.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Yup ,I got to look at one today also and one followed us home from the gun store in the back of the car.

996.99 is the actual sticker price plus WI sales tax


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the barrel extension moves forward and the grip moves back to make room for the longer mag all the geometry of the grip to trigger to fire control group and safety stay the same but the firing pin is definitly longer the BCG is definitly different but very similar to a AR-15 bcg

here is both
the bottom is an AR-15 the top SFAR very interesting how they went to a single screw for the gas key attachment


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nice. I didn’t notice the shorter gas key.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, enough already. Please stop talking about this new Ruger. I have too wear out at least two other rifles before I "need" a new one. Oh, one other thing. What magazines do they use? I mean if I happen to just find some laying around somewhere.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the AR-10 / SR-25/ M110 mag 






SR25 / M110 / AR10 - PMAGs - Firearms Accessories







magpul.com





so very readily available mags
10 rounders are almost flush fit 
also there are 20 and 25 rounds also

a have a preference for the Magpul window mags just because I like windows so you can see remaining rounds in mag especially for competition stuff where you don't load the mag full , it is easier to see how many you have in the mag.
if you put too many on target they take your best shot and toss it out of your score.


----------

